# DIY spray foam aquarium background



## Scolopendraz7 (Aug 23, 2019)

I was wondering if anyone has tried using great stuff spray foam as a 3d Aquairum background. Is it safe? If so can i use multipurpose black spray foam?

Sent from my SM-J327T using Tapatalk


----------

